# Who here keeps reptiles and amphibians?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just wondering. Everyonce in a while I hear of someone keeping something. Lol at the moment I only have two tadpoles and an iguana. IIn my life (most were dad's) i;ve along with my dad have kept like 20 iguanas. Chameleons, anoles, and whatever you can think of I hav ehad at least once. Used to want to be a herpotologist.

SO what do you keep?

Sorry about my typing hehehhe


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

before i was born my dad had a horny toad but laws forced him to give it up and he hanged out at the hay barn and he grew relitivly big. I had a iguanna that was about foot and a half he was cool but died after like 5 years for somthign i still havent figured out. I have buncha green anoles becuase we catch a lot of em down here in texas and 6 strip racing lizards, and glass lizards. only have one glass lizard though. i feed em with crickets and grass hoppers. i like them becuase for me thier low price to keep and are really fun to keep.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have two female mali uromastyx and three tree frogs (two whites and one golden bell). I've kept snakes and other lizards in the past. I also have a tarantula....and I'm considering breeding.

I want to breed my uros, they're good egg layers.....they just need a boyfriend.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

what is a uromastyx


nvm googled


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

white tree frog and fire belly newt.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cute little suckers, huh?? I think they have the cutest faces. Their little eyes are really expressive.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Doc, does your frog croak?? Mine are crazy croakers......they especially go crazy when I vacuum... Guess I have all males.  There goes my hope for little froggies.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine is pretty quiet. Very well fed and happy though. Crickets, Worms, and anything I find in the area I think he might be intrested in.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I think mine would eat anything that will fit in their mouths too.....


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> have two female mali uromastyx and three tree frogs (two whites and one golden bell). I've kept snakes and other lizards in the past. I also have a tarantula....and I'm considering breeding


The perfect woman...Do you like sports, too? LOL


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive got two african clawed frogs inside and three wild yard lizzards that stay on the porch and allow me to feed them.. LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

dwool36 said:


> The perfect woman...Do you like sports, too? LOL


Boxing and hockey.......not down with football or basketball.....   

You know, my tarantula scares more MEN than women!!! How weird is that? I had some moving guys come in and freak out once........I had to move her before they'd go in my living room!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> Ive got two african clawed frogs inside and three wild yard lizzards that stay on the porch and allow me to feed them.. LOL


How cool is that??? What kind of lizards are they, some type of gecko or anole?


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

im guessing anole and if u sit on your porch enough they get use to ya.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol that's cool. THe other day we almost bought a uromastyx, it has a huge thick tail! And I was tempted to get a baby tortoise..it was so cute but probably expensive. In the future I would like to try pygmy chameleons or get some tortoises.

I used to have fire-bellied newts. I love them but somehow they always end up losing a foot....


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

My husband and I used to keep tons of reptiles before my daughter was born... We had 15 boas (of different sorts including red tails,agentina, sand, hogg island, and a few others), 3 or 4 pythons (also of different sorts including tree and blood), eastern hognose, luesistic texas black rat snake, 3 marbled geckos and 3 banana geckos, 2 tokay geckos, 5 crested geckos, 2 uromastix, 4 or 5 bearded dragons (that ones I miss the most), egyptian sand geckos (petrii), and around 50 or so leopard geckos (they breed easy!)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My old boss had a tortoise.....can't remember what it was called but they get like 200 pounds or something. Big mothers. Keep'em in the back yard. She was pretty cool.

I love my uros. They have so much personality and are just too stinkin cute. Pretty easy to care for too since they're desert critters. Super high temps, lots of UVA-B and veggies. I don't even give them standing water. They are so efficient at their metabolism of the water from their veggies that they don't need it! The like to chase the occasional cricket around too. Messy buggers though.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I love blood pythons.........perfect size and so pretty.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeh, but man do they have a temper!!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I've only worked with them......I've never had one as a pet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

i used to have an iguana. I adopted him...he was an adult and his name was Henry. But once he bit me in the face my parents made me give him back...

i would love a bearded dragon though! they are the sweetest and most adorable little lizards ive ever seen!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And their really personable!


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Just got the OK from the "Boss" to get a red eyed tree frog. Just need to pick up an aquarium (friend is giving me a 20gal) for it. Then comes months and months and months of research, studying, and setup of the tank. Probably by the end of summer I'll have my lil red eyed buddy.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lol nice. We got to hold a red eyed tree frog the other day at a pet store. It was kind of skittish though and they said they barely see it.

I also saw some baby red tail boas, they are awesome but kind of creepy. They just have that creepy look in they're eye, looks like they have real personality.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

We started redoing the frog tank today. I just had a big shallow bowl for their water with live plants in the land. I am doing a waterfall now. It'll be 1/3 water and 2/3 land. I'm just going to use the same filter from my quarantine tank (cheap and flows nice) to set up the waterfall, with some rocks to hide it and for the water to flow on....... The silicone and plexiglass divider are setting up right now. Probably Tuesday I can get it all back in for them and set it up! I'm so excited, it should look really good! The froggies are going to love it.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

case sensitive said:


> Just got the OK from the "Boss" to get a red eyed tree frog. Just need to pick up an aquarium (friend is giving me a 20gal) for it. Then comes months and months and months of research, studying, and setup of the tank. Probably by the end of summer I'll have my lil red eyed buddy.



You're going to love your frog.......and will get addicted and have to get him a buddy. 

How do you plan to set up your tank?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those in florida get ready to pay fees to keep your reptiles. 
They are trying to pass laws where you pay a yearly fee to "register" your reptile. Some are even suggesting photographs being required so they can identify your snake or lizard if captured in the wild. All in a effort to cut down on people releasing overgrown pets once they can no longer handle them.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> You're going to love your frog.......and will get addicted and have to get him a buddy.
> 
> How do you plan to set up your tank?


if you want a frog thats easy to hold, get a whites, thats really the only frog lazy enough to just sit there, most others constantly try to get away.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have two whites....and a golden bell. They all pee on me when I hold them, but otherwise they're cool little dudes!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> Those in florida get ready to pay fees to keep your reptiles.
> They are trying to pass laws where you pay a yearly fee to "register" your reptile. Some are even suggesting photographs being required so they can identify your snake or lizard if captured in the wild. All in a effort to cut down on people releasing overgrown pets once they can no longer handle them.



Ah, just another way to get money out of people..... If they really want to cut down on people releasing huge critters they might invest in some education. Make it mandatory that anyone selling these animals (petstores) know a little about what they're selling.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok, i new this would come up eventually so im a little excited. hehe, i have kept...
2 ball pythons
1 dumerils boa
3 green tree pythons (attitude problem)
1 argentine black and white tegu
1 columbia tegu
1 timor dwarf monitor
1 breeding pair of nosy be panther chameleons
1 casque head iguanid (not iguana, those are actually terrible for the pet trade)
3 bearded dragons
2 whites tree frogs
2 green tree frogs
1 standings day gecko
2 tokay geckos (man those things can bite)
3 leopard geckos
lots of other stuff that i cant remeber
its probably hard to believe, but i was huge into herps a long time ago
i worked at a lrs called the reptile warehouse. what i didnt keep in my house, i had tons of experience with there.
the only thing i really want to do that i never did, is dart frogs. love em
andy


edit: forgot arachnids... emperor scorpions, rose hair, king baboon, and cobalt blue tarantulas.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What happened to all those critters??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> Ah, just another way to get money out of people..... If they really want to cut down on people releasing huge critters they might invest in some education. Make it mandatory that anyone selling these animals (petstores) know a little about what they're selling.


The stupid thing is if they enact this law you will have everyone release their pets so they dont get caught with them and dont have to pay the fees. Now that will really help the situation out. :chair: 

Its like another story I read about the fish and game comission putting a hold on a radio station tower because there were endangered pigmy rabbits in the area and they were afraid the tower would give birds of prey a place to pearch and watch for the rabbits. 
They told the station that they could help install a underground tower (Which I have never heard of and my dad ran 2 radio stations and now runs a tv network.) to eliminate the threat from the birds. Amazingly enough the station actually countered their own lawsuit and refused the help because digging a underground tower would actually ruin the habitat (earth) where the rabbits live. Some laws are so shortsighted they lose site of the goal.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> What happened to all those critters??


as i got burned out, i sold it all off, slowly and surely. kept lots when i moved. and slowly gave this or that away.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

That was mindbogglingly retarded......Who comes up with this crap??

Thing is, there are so many people that have pets like burmese pythons (just an example) (don't even get me started on the animals that NO ONE should keep) and just should never have an animal like that..... Hm, I have a baby in the house, let me get a burmese python. Hey, think it'll eat my pomeranian?? Personally, I love critters like this.....but I'm no moron.....

Idiots.....


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> as i got burned out, i sold it all off, slowly and surely. kept lots when i moved. and slowly gave this or that away.


And now you don't have any of them?? Thats a shame! You could charge entrance fees to your house!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, it was tough, i think i went to deep to fast. just got tired of the up keep, i do want to get back into it, but like i mentioned before, i think im just gonna do a really nice dart frog tank, i still have a 40 breeder critter cage that needs some love.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Leveldrummer - When I went to a ghost town near Phoenix AZ there was a guy that did charge a entrance fee to show off his reptile/arachnid collection. It was like $7 and the entire collection was housed in about 30 tanks. I have seen pet stores with a bigger collection than that where I did not have to pay to see. He even was selling hats and t-shirts with his little places name on it.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

But you'd love some sweet little uromastyx.......They are the most colorful of all the lizards! (well, not my malis of course, but I had some saharans that I sold before I moved cross country that were bright yellow).

I'm pushing the uros a bit, huh?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> Leveldrummer - When I went to a ghost town near Phoenix AZ there was a guy that did pay a entrance fee to show off his reptile/arachnid collection. It was like $7 and the entire collection was housed in about 30 tanks. I have seen pet stores with a bigger collection than that where I did not have to pay to see. He even was selling hats and t-shirts with his little places name on it.


That kindof reminds me of Captain Spaulding in House of 1000 Corpses....


----------

